# "Tour of Britain - Stage 1 (12/9/09)Exciting meet up ride"



## craigwend (27 Jul 2009)

I muted this at BIG - G ride; though was not sure of the route then, just checked the website and there's the info

http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/_ns_pdf/stage_1_route_map.pdf

http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/_ns_race/stage1_route.asp

This allows in 'theory' the Hull-York _possies_ (et al) to meet up on neutral ground of _Pocklington_ 

Cake shop to be _advised_ by Arch.

Also will be a nice place to watch one of the 'sprints'.

Then the possibilty of 'us' moving up to York before the 'Pros' taking the Hilly route (obviuosly copying our Big G adventures ) for us all to see the finish (& try and gain freebies)

I've checked the football & Hull are away, however (solty) Bradford are at home

It's a long way off - just one for the diaries.

Be nice to meet some new faces as well


----------



## Soltydog (27 Jul 2009)

I'll be driving over to watch & probably stop around Howden somewhere, then off to Bradford for the football. I'm off work that week & doing the coasts & castles route Monday onwards, so I'll be needing a rest come Saturday


----------



## PaulB (28 Jul 2009)

Did snyone else have a quiet snigger on seeing "Wetwang"? 

Just me then!


----------



## zacklaws (28 Jul 2009)

Thanks for that info, I checked myself at some point over the weekend, may have been Sunday or even yesterday and the route was not published.

I've took the day off work and planned on just seeing the start, but looking now at the route, I may now probably carry on to Goole, then Pocklington and watch the finish in York and may even plan other places to watch.


----------



## HelenD123 (28 Jul 2009)

craigwend said:


> I
> This allows in 'theory' the Hull-York _possies_ (et al) to meet up on neutral ground of _Pocklington_
> 
> Cake shop to be _advised_ by Arch.
> ...



This sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Arch (28 Jul 2009)

Are those expected times at each point? Just over 1.5 hours to do Pock to York, via the long way and those hills! It takes me that long to do the more direct route, with a following wind!

Anyway, sounds like a plan, I know of several cafes in Pocklington.


----------



## Tinytwin (20 Aug 2009)

Would love to join up but suspect I will already be cycling to Norway by then... However, I hope it turns out to be an enjoyable day


----------



## JamesM (20 Aug 2009)

Sounds interesting. Nice flat 14ish miles back to York, over an hour to get there, I reckon even I could make that in plenty of time! (Save me a good spot...)

What time would everyone meet in Pocklington? I reckon my best bet would be 2 trains into York and then cycle out from there.


----------



## Arch (20 Aug 2009)

I was in Pocklington just 4 hours ago...

There was a bit in the local paper in the cafe, about the stage, they reckoned the peleton gets to Pock at 12.39 (nice and specific?). How about we aim to meet for midday, and have lunch somewhere. A few forummers know my fave cafe, but there are plenty, if the town is busy - it might well be, it's a busy little place most days.

I managed to have headwinds both ways  and my route (20 miles, not the main road!) took me just over an hour and a half. So to be in Pock by noon, I'd be wanting to leave with anyone who wanted to join me by 10.15ish to be on the safe side. I really tried to put my foot down today, but that 90mins seems to be my current limit...

I'm slightly concerned about making it back to York in time to beat the pros - but I'm happy to be left behind if people want to crack on. If there was time after the finish, we could always have a pub/cafe rendezvous in York.

I'll have a look at the map and see if there's a shorter way back that doesn't involve the A1079, which is not a road I'd ride for any distance for fun.

<looks at map> Yes, i have it here...

Ok, we might have a shorter route (via Barmby Moor and Elvington) that involves just half a mile of the main road. I'll try and sus it out soon, see if it's do-able.


----------



## ComedyPilot (20 Aug 2009)

PaulB said:


> Did snyone else have a quiet snigger on seeing "Wetwang"?
> 
> Just me then!



Oi, watch it!!!

I used to live there!


----------



## craigwend (22 Aug 2009)

I wondered about us ER folk meeting up at Beverley Minster at about 10ish - which will (should) give us enough time to get cake etc before the ride comes through Pocklington (I'm also arranging to meet @ POCK mrs craigwend & jrs for; tea, cakes & knowing the girls ice cream)

we could follow this old route of solty's to Pock
http://www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=6340

Then using the skills & navigational craft of *'Arch-the Navigator' (tm)*to steer us to the finish at York - though please no off road stuff as my skinny wheels don't like it...


----------



## HelenD123 (22 Aug 2009)

Solty's route is basically route 66 and I haven't found a quicker way to Pock (apart from the A1079). I think it took me about 2 hours to get from Beverley to Pock last weekend so a 10am start sounds about right.


----------



## galaxy1 (24 Aug 2009)

has this been and gone already?


----------



## Soltydog (24 Aug 2009)

galaxy1 said:


> has this been and gone already?



There's a clue in the thread title  12/9/09


----------



## galaxy1 (24 Aug 2009)

I'm just being ffiiick..thats next month then.Sounds good then


----------



## postman (24 Aug 2009)

Ok the plan is go to Pocklington then back to York.Yes.?

Roughly how far from York Is Pocklington 12 milesish.?

So L-Y-25 Y-P-12-P-Y-12-Y-L25.Roughly 74.

I am going to book this day out.

Hope to see some of you.
Going to bring along some of my mates.(none of them are CC though) hope that is ok.


----------



## postman (24 Aug 2009)

PS Anyone who would like to meet us in York .It would be appreciated.

Cos on our mini tour.We finished up near Fulford Golf Club.We were looking for Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Arch (24 Aug 2009)

craigwend said:


> Then using the skills & navigational craft of *'Arch-the Navigator' (tm)*to steer us to the finish at York - though please no off road stuff as my skinny wheels don't like it...




No worries, I tend to avoid off-road unless I know it's a good surface. I've had a look at a route on the map which seems ok and makes it about 14 miles from Pock to York, with about a mile on the main road, but there's not really a way round it without adding a few miles. I will do a practice run before the date, to check and replan if I think the A1079 is too awful. I think Postman, your 12 mile route must be along the main road, which I personally wouldn't want to do.

If enough people would like a relatively leisurely 20 mile ride from York to Pock, I can lead one, we'd need to gather at the west end of the Minster for about 10.15. (and we'd have to ride past the Balloon Tree Farm Shop cafe, not stop...) Alternatively, if people would prefer to take the shorter route out (and return the same way), I could lead that too - that'll probably be just over an hour, so aim to leave the Minster 10.45ish. I'll check timings when I do a recce.

Postman, bring along anyone you like, we can convert them as we go....

This is my favourite cafe in Pock - but it is quite small. Great value though.

http://www.pocklington.gov.uk/wendys-tearoom.htm

Might be a good place to meet up, or maybe somewhere else easy to find. I'll do a recce....


----------



## Soltydog (24 Aug 2009)

Mrs Soltydog has had some literature for stage 1 through the post from the council. There's a couple of fliers 1xA3 & 1xA5 if anyone wants them let me know. & there also this route map, which may be of interest


----------



## craigwend (25 Aug 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Solty's route is basically route 66 and I haven't found a quicker way to Pock (apart from the A1079). I think it took me about 2 hours to get from Beverley to Pock last weekend so a 10am start sounds about right.





If it takes about 2 hours we may be better off setting of at 9:30 (though we will actually set off at 9:45) (I do like route66)

we will need to get to pocklington early to get to the best cake shops   before the dreaded York pose with Wessi back up steal our cakes (I can feel another battle of stamford bridge looming)

strangeley I saw you twice today, once in beverley loading your bike on your car, then second time you'd stopped in walkington, sadly both times I noticed the bike first!

This before my big family adventure at ...
http://www.diggerland.com/

anyway it's begining to look good for the 12th...

Others feel free to join us anywhere on the route


----------



## HelenD123 (25 Aug 2009)

craigwend said:


> strangeley I saw you twice today, once in beverley loading your bike on your car, then second time you'd stopped in walkington, sadly both times I noticed the bike first!
> 
> This before my big family adventure at ...
> http://www.diggerland.com/
> ...



I was heading west to Preston for a fitting at Paul Hewitts. And had coffee and cake with Punkypossum while I was there which was nice.

How was diggerland? Looks fun.


----------



## craigwend (25 Aug 2009)

Helen

Was the fitting good? always wondered what a pro-set up would be like (my only perfect bike is the euros, which I specced, but still didn't know until I rode it) so what did he do/suggest?

Diggerland, borrow some children & *go, go, go, go!* You get a bit grimy and tis abit expensive (so don't take too many children) - though we (well mrscraigwend) exchanged tesco vouchers.

Not had so much 'fun' in ages.

Thomas land towards the end of the week !


----------



## Arch (1 Sep 2009)

I look forward to taking Oli to Diggerland sometime... Whether he wants to or not.

I'll go and recce that Pock-York route this week or at the weekend.

Just as a rough idea, how many people want to ride from York to Pocklington, and do they have any preference for more/less direct route out? We'll all do the shorter route back, but the route out could be an hourish, or an hour and a halfish. (about 14 miles or about 20)


----------



## galaxy1 (1 Sep 2009)

I'm riding from york and don't have a preference


----------



## postman (2 Sep 2009)

Two of us maybe three at a push.

Can meet at West Door.10-15 10-30.ish.


----------



## Arch (2 Sep 2009)

Ok, so we have a peleton of at least 3, maybe 4, so far, happy to do the 20 miler out....


----------



## postman (3 Sep 2009)

20 ok.


----------



## JamesM (3 Sep 2009)

There's a chance I might be able to make it but I probably won't know until the Thursday / Friday for certain. I'd be probably getting an early train through to York from Shipley via Leeds. I'd be happy with either route if I can make it.


----------



## Arch (3 Sep 2009)

Right. I want you all to be very, very grateful.

I got up at 6.30am (woke up, couldn't get back to sleep). By 7.20 I was out of the door. It was grey, but dry.

It stopped being dry in Stockton on the Forest.

I was too early for the Balloon Tree Cafe.

It stopped raining for a bit, as I sat in the cafe in Pocklington, having my sausage sarnie.

I remounted. 

It rained again. And the lovely tailwind I'd had all the way over was now in my face.

Anyway, recce stats are:

York to Pock, via Stamford Bridge, 20 miles, 1hr 35mins - about normal for me. That's with a tailwind, but in rain.

Pock to York, via Sutton on Derwent and Elvington, 15 miles, 1hr 20. Into the wind, with rain - I was just about keeping to double figure speed. Also includes a little bit of faffing about on campus, you'd think after 10 years I'd know how to get to this computer room by bike, but they've dug the road up and I had to come in a different way, and all the cycleroutes just fizzled out or ended in doorways.

So, we should just about get back to York in time, if we don't have such a bad wind, or if we can take advantage of being in a group. The Road back after Elvington isn't the nicest, but I think it's better than the A1079. The short stretch of the A1079 we do have to do is ok.

If anyone really wants to take the main road back, then can, but I'd prefer not to....

And thank you to the BMW driver who patiently waited for me to clear the roadworks on the Barmby Moor Road (my light went amber just as I passed it, and it took me so long to get through into the bloody wind, his had gone green...)

I'll dig about online and see if I can find the route to the finish...


----------



## Arch (3 Sep 2009)

Hmm, the best i can find is 'near Heworth Stray' and a list of road closures in the local paper, so I'll have to do a bit of detective work. You'd think it would be easy to find the route, wouldn't you? But the ToB website map just shows the route going into York, the detail helpfully obscured by the label "York" 

Not a city centre finish then. God forbid Official Cycling City York should close any city centre roads....


----------



## JamesM (4 Sep 2009)

I downloaded the detailed map from the link on http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/_ns_race/stage1_finish.asp (It was hardly worth them zipping it. 19,884 KB uncompressed, 19,105 KB compressed...)

This map appears to show the finish outside Heworth golf club, coming towards York on the A1036. It's not a brilliantly put together route map though...

This page appears to back this up.


----------



## Arch (4 Sep 2009)

Ok, I'll look at that, cheers, I didn't spot the 'detailed' map...

I've sussed the shortest route through to Heworth from the Elvington Road, well there are several options, I'll have a pootle about at the weekend to find the nicest.


----------



## Arch (4 Sep 2009)

Is it me, or is that a slightly bizarre way to present the map - the route runs South to North, but the map segments are stacked the other way, so that the route doesn't join up...

Anyway, it helps....


----------



## Soltydog (4 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Is it me, or is that a slightly bizarre way to present the map - the route runs South to North, but the map segments are stacked the other way, so that the route doesn't join up...



LOL that was my first thought too.
Just looking at the route & it appears to use the level crossing at Howden 
Could be interesting, the riders are due in Goole around 11.40 & I reckon about another 10 mins to Howden. There's a trains due approx 11.50 & 11.58 so that could cause slight problems


----------



## Arch (4 Sep 2009)

Soltydog said:


> LOL that was my first thought too.
> Just looking at the route & it appears to use the level crossing at Howden
> Could be interesting, the riders are due in Goole around 11.40 & I reckon about another 10 mins to Howden. There's a trains due approx 11.50 & 11.58 so that could cause slight problems



I suppose they can't close the railway like they can the road...?

Wow, that would be a good excuse for losing - "I was at the back of the pack and the front got through before the barrier came down...."

Make 'em stop for traffic lights too....


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> I suppose they can't close the railway like they can the road...?
> 
> Wow, that would be a good excuse for losing - "I was at the back of the pack and the front got through before the barrier came down...."
> 
> Make 'em stop for traffic lights too....



Didn't the Tour once get stopped at a railway crossing??

Hello all by the way, I've been following this thread as I might join you if that's ok? I am away on Thursday and Friday and back home either Friday night or Saturday so cannot confirm 100% as yet.


----------



## Arch (4 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Didn't the Tour once get stopped at a railway crossing??
> 
> Hello all by the way, I've been following this thread as I might join you if that's ok? I am away on Thursday and Friday and back home either Friday night or Saturday so cannot confirm 100% as yet.



The more the merrier!

Hmm, we should arrange a place for the two clans to meet in Pocklington. If we're aiming to be there for 12, I think that gives us half an hour to kill/have tea/chips whatever - or perhaps we should bag a vantage point early. Is the sprint just outside the school?

Even if we don't manage to find each other before the stage pases through (I have no idea how crowded Pocklington will be, maybe not very), we need a rendezvous point for joining up to ride to York. Thinking about the roads that are likely to be closed, and the one-way system, I'm thinking something like outside Somerfield, which is opposite the tower end of the church....

Mind you, I have phone numbers for a couple of the Hull posse, but it's good to have a backup plan.


----------



## Amanda P (4 Sep 2009)

TinyTwin and I will, it seems, definitely miss all this excitement.

We expect a full report, with pictures (and ideally, samples of cake) on our return.


----------



## Arch (4 Sep 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> TinyTwin and I will, it seems, definitely miss all this excitement.
> 
> We expect a full report, with pictures (and ideally, samples of cake) on our return.



Of course.

I have a new recipe, for Bakewell Meringue slices. I can experiment on the 12th....


----------



## craigwend (4 Sep 2009)

So for those of us from East Yorkshire / Hull area, can we meet up at Beverely Minster on the corner of Highgate - we met there for a York ride.

I suggest we meet at 9:30, this gives us plenty of time to get there (11:30ish) , and if we set of a few minutes late we should still have plenty of time (to get to the cake shop first.)

So who's still interested in setting of from Beverley?

Helen, 
Zack, 
Comedy-P,
V-Dad,
Mikeeee, 
Admin, 
others, lurkers to the thread & board???


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

I'll be there all been well but it's going to be a late decision for me, away down south and it depends on when I return home. All been well it should be Friday night, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## zacklaws (5 Sep 2009)

craigwend said:


> So for those of us from East Yorkshire / Hull area, can we meet up at Beverely Minster on the corner of Highgate - we met there for a York ride.
> 
> I suggest we meet at 9:30, this gives us plenty of time to get there (11:30ish) , and if we set of a few minutes late we should still have plenty of time (to get to the cake shop first.)
> 
> ...



I will be driving down to the start at Scunthorpe, hopefully a couple of hours before it does, that will give me a chance to get some good pics of riders, bikes etc. Then I will move to somewhere around Goole, maybe another spot, before going to the finish in York.

I find it is a bit too fast to see anything on route, it happens too quick. so I always go to the start if possible as my first viewing preference as I can do a bit of mingling, and there may always be that possibilty of freebies.

Then when I get home watch it on TV in the evening.


----------



## craigwend (5 Sep 2009)

Hopefully catch up with you in York then.

It's good to see the begining, thats what some of us did last year & then moved up to a mid point, never saw the end though...

though solty & my friend (richard) did get mistaken for pro-riders and it was halfway through the interview before the 14 year old (well he looked it) reporter clicked on (& solty and richard), he did not mistake me for a pro-rider though ?

some good pics and videos though -see below

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=17950&page=6


----------



## JRAB (5 Sep 2009)

I was thinking to follow roughly this plan too - catch the race either Melbourne or Pocklington and then on to the finish in York. Anybody heading out from East Leeds / Garforth / Sherburn? Fancy meeting at the Podger pub (Garforth) 9:30am?

Reckon it might be a bit tight getting to York from Pock in time to find a good spot at the finish - likely to be traffic congestion from closed roads plus lots of other cyclists with the same idea...! I might just head for Melbourne (5-10 mins earlier on the route) and then straight up B1228. The "sprint" in Pock might not turn out to be much, quite likely to be a breakaway given the course. Anyone know if there's a cafe in Melbourne?

Rich.


----------



## colly (6 Sep 2009)

I have only just seen this thread!  Great idea.

I'll do me best to come on over.


----------



## JRAB (6 Sep 2009)

Colly,

Not sure whether you mean to Pocklington or if you mean to meet up in Garforth first - if so let me know later in week and we'll wait for you.

Cheers,
Rich.


----------



## colly (7 Sep 2009)

JRAB said:


> Colly,
> 
> Not sure whether you mean to Pocklington or if you mean to meet up in Garforth first - if so let me know later in week and we'll wait for you.
> 
> ...



Ok I will be in touch nearer the off. Going out from Garforth would be good.


----------



## Arch (7 Sep 2009)

JRAB said:


> I was thinking to follow roughly this plan too - catch the race either Melbourne or Pocklington and then on to the finish in York. Anybody heading out from East Leeds / Garforth / Sherburn? Fancy meeting at the Podger pub (Garforth) 9:30am?
> 
> Reckon it might be a bit tight getting to York from Pock in time to find a good spot at the finish - likely to be traffic congestion from closed roads plus lots of other cyclists with the same idea...! I might just head for Melbourne (5-10 mins earlier on the route) and then straight up B1228. The "sprint" in Pock might not turn out to be much, quite likely to be a breakaway given the course. Anyone know if there's a cafe in Melbourne?
> 
> Rich.




No cafe that I'm aware of - there is a pub and, I think, a little shop.

It might be tight, as you say, getting to the finish in time to get a vantage point - how do folk feel about it? (I'm sure some of you just want to see if you can pick up any discarded bidons...) I'm hoping to do a recce this week for the most direct way from the Elvington road (the B1228) The trouble with Melbourne for a big meet up is really just the lack of a cafe - in fact that whole area is a bit of a cafe desert.

At least the ride back from Pock would give us some sprint training of our own!


----------



## HelenD123 (7 Sep 2009)

I'm happy for a sprint to the finish. I'm fighting fit after last week!


----------



## Arch (7 Sep 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> I'm happy for a sprint to the finish. I'm fighting fit after last week!



Go girl! 

It would be nice to do Pock as arranged. We'll just have to take our chances coming back. Maybe we could look 'serious' enough for some passing policecar to mistake us for pros and escort us in....

<thinks of what Arch and Arch's bike look like>

Maybe not.... Not many pros have yellow bar ends....


----------



## HelenD123 (7 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Go girl!
> 
> It would be nice to do Pock as arranged. We'll just have to take our chances coming back. Maybe we could look 'serious' enough for some passing policecar to mistake us for pros and escort us in....
> 
> ...



Not many pros have a rack either


----------



## Arch (7 Sep 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Not many pros have a rack either



No.

Or mudguards....


----------



## craigwend (7 Sep 2009)

Did bit of reccy in Pock yesterday (for my rendevous with family on the day) well we drove up, then went to Millington Woods, then detoured home showing mrs craigwend & jrs the route of the sportive!

Our council rag gives quite a lot of info on timings

Start 10:15 scunny, finish 2:15 york

however more detailed on route

Arrives East Riding boundry between 11:38 & 12:03

*Arrives Hodsow lane Pock between 12:37 to 13:06

Leaves Percy Road Pock, between 12:41 to 13:10*

Leaves East yorkshire boundry between 13:26 & 14:00

I'm confident Peleton CC can make the York finsh before the 'Pros', you never know like solty last year we may get mistaken for the real peleton!


----------



## willhub (7 Sep 2009)

I'll be somewhere in york watching the finish.


----------



## Piemaster (8 Sep 2009)

Unfortunately I can't make it - family commitments. I've also only been on my bike for the first time in six weeks just now, and that was only to the shops. Can't really count last weeks Dutch forest bimbles with the family last week on a single speed dutch style hire bike. It was entertaining just having a poorly working coaster brake though - more of a suggestion that I'd like to stop than anything else


----------



## Arch (9 Sep 2009)

Postman PM'd me to say he can't make it, due to a chest infection. I'm not sure if his mates are still coming...

So does that make it just me and Galaxy1 from York, I've lost track...


----------



## AndrewLincs (10 Sep 2009)

Thank you both for your suggestions. 

I am travelling from Lincoln and Pocklington looks good!

How long before the race is due through should we arrive and is it then worth trying to jump ahead for a second view?

Is there a Caravan like the TDF?

Also does anybody know the frequency used by the race radio and teams, I have a scanner and should be able to listen in!

My two young daughter are keen to try and spot Wiggo!

Regards

Andrew


----------



## HelenD123 (10 Sep 2009)

Andrew,

Our plan is to meet in Pocklington at about 11.30 to give us time to go to a cafe then get a good position, watch the sprint then sprint ourselves to York in time to see the finish. Sorry, can't answer your other questions!


----------



## postman (10 Sep 2009)

Ok i have now stopped coughing and got a couple of good nights sleep in.Very weird it all started after me and the wife filled a maxi skip with gardening rubbish.

Everything went in soil couple of dead trees,brickwork from a wall 9ft sunflowers and a load of hedge cuttings.

I am nearly clear of the wheezing.I am wondering if i had an allergic reaction to some pollen or such like.Cos it's settling down fast now.

Anyway i will meet up with this posse one day.


----------



## postman (10 Sep 2009)

Sorry forgot to say no one coming from Leeds.


----------



## galaxy1 (10 Sep 2009)

SO,for those going from York where are we all meeting and what time?


----------



## Arch (10 Sep 2009)

Well, if the Hull posse are aiming to get there for 11.30, and we want to join them, we need to leave at about 10am, if people can manage that? Anyone else coming to York? I know I originally said 10.15/10.30ish, but if Pock is busy, then getting there earlier might be good.

Went to recce Heworth Stray, which I think is actually called Monk Stray, and check the route through from the Hull Road, seems easy enough. I'll go back home that way too, to make sure.


----------



## Arch (10 Sep 2009)

Oh and the forecasts I've seen suggest the wind sort of behind us for our sprint stage, so here's hoping.


----------



## Arch (10 Sep 2009)

As ever, if anyone wants tea afterwards, chez Arch will be open, and about a 5-10 minute ride from the stray. Current record number of guests is about 5 or 6 I think... Alternatively, there are numerous pubs of course.


----------



## galaxy1 (10 Sep 2009)

Is Heworth Stray the bit of green at the end of stockton lane just as you pass the roundabout ? 10am there? I really hope that my wheel gets rebuilt in time.


----------



## Arch (10 Sep 2009)

galaxy1 said:


> Is Heworth Stray the bit of green at the end of stockton lane just as you pass the roundabout ? 10am there? I really hope that my wheel gets rebuilt in time.



That is Heworth Stray, but we Yorkies normally meet at the West End of the Minster (the wind tunnel bit where Duncombe Place meets the two halves of Petergate.).

Anyone else?


----------



## Arch (10 Sep 2009)

Galaxy, you have PM with my mobile number in case it's needed...


----------



## craigwend (10 Sep 2009)

Who's setting off from Beverley Minster (on the corner of Highgate) @ 9:30?


----------



## HelenD123 (11 Sep 2009)

Me!


----------



## willhub (11 Sep 2009)

Clifton CC has a group heading out from Exibition square in York at 10AM tomoz, apparently to a good spot to watch the TdB go past, I think it'll be quite a large group too. I for one, am excited.

Is cav doing the TdB?


----------



## JamesM (11 Sep 2009)

willhub said:


> Is cav doing the TdB?


No, he's just pulled out of the Tour of Missouri.

I'm not going to be able to make it tomorrow. Gutted.

My knee and back just haven't recovered enough so I'm going to the football with some friends who are only over for a week anyway.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Arch (11 Sep 2009)

So, just me and Galaxy1 heading for Pocklington via the scenic route? 

Shall we arrange a rendezvous point in Pock, or just trust to finding each other? I do have Helen's phone number if all else fails. 

Once I'm offline this afternoon (about 6ish), any arrangements/changes will have to be texted to me...


----------



## HelenD123 (11 Sep 2009)

I assumed we were heading for a cafe first. Any suggestions? Actually, wasn't Craig going to do a recce so he knew where to meet his family. I'll text you if anything appears this evening.


----------



## Arch (11 Sep 2009)

My fave cafe is Hieke's Imbiss, it's at the top of the main shopping street (Market Place), in the fork of the road with Union Street 

http://www.pocklington.gov.uk/wendys-tearoom.htm

If it's too busy (it's quite small, but they have tables outside on a nice day), there's a coffee place very nearby (on Union Street, visible from Heike's) where I've had a coffee before (well, hot chocolate actually).

I've also heard good things about the cafe/deli on the corner of Market Place and Regent street, although I've not been there, apparently there is quite a bit of room upstairs.

Perhaps whichever party gets there first should find and bag a place, and then let the other know...


----------



## Arch (11 Sep 2009)

Right, I'm off.

Hoping Galaxy1 checks in and isn't waiting for me at Monk Stray tomorrow while I'm at the west end of the Minster... 

See everyone in Pocklington! I'l try and bring some almond slices, but they are a bit crispier than they should be and I'm concerned they might disintegrate during the journey.


----------



## craigwend (11 Sep 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> I assumed we were heading for a cafe first. Any suggestions? Actually, wasn't Craig going to do a recce so he knew where to meet his family. I'll text you if anything appears this evening.



The 'recce' was just for parking for family & then where I'll meet them, more than happy to use Arch's sugestions, though I probably will disapear off to meet / find family when they arrive, then meet back up with you all.

see you tomorrow


----------



## colly (12 Sep 2009)

Was hoping to make it over to Pocklington tomorrow with JRAB from Garforth. 
I have to go down to London instead so dammit I will not be able to.!

Look out for JRAB.

No idea what he looks like mind you.


----------



## mike e (12 Sep 2009)

A very early morning all,

Just got back from my couple of days down south, 6 hour drive, feeling a bit tired. Hope to make it in the morning 9.30am Beverley Minster, I will set my alarm but I may sleep in. If I'm there - see you soon, and if not, sorry and hope to see you on another ride soon.

Bye for now,

Mike.


----------



## galaxy1 (12 Sep 2009)

look what I found!!!!

that was quick


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny-dhCM6wmw


----------



## willhub (12 Sep 2009)

I was at the top of the climb over this roundabout from wetwang maybe? I attempted to take 2 crap photos.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> A very early morning all,
> 
> Just got back from my couple of days down south, 6 hour drive, feeling a bit tired. Hope to make it in the morning 9.30am Beverley Minster, I will set my alarm but I may sleep in. If I'm there - see you soon, and if not, sorry and hope to see you on another ride soon.
> 
> ...


And?


----------



## zacklaws (12 Sep 2009)

Well I got to Scunthorpe almost two hours before the start and rather wait for the team buses arriving etc and get some candid photo's of the riders and bikes etc as they got ready, I stood opposite the podium in a prime position for signing on so I could get shots of all the teams, riders as they appeared to do so and then watched them all set off. Never saw any freebies etc, maybe at the team buses but never saw anyone walking around with any so maybe there was none to be had.

I then moved up to the feed station, near Melbourne I think,to grab some more shots as they cycled through slowly. I was then going to move up to one of the hill finishes and then the finish in York but I felt far too tired, hardly slept all night, to do anything so went home and straight to bed, mid afternoon and never even got out for the ride I promised myself.

On the way home found an Agritubel musette on the route so that was a bonus, suprised no one else had picked it up as there was enough cyclists following on behind doing such.

Looking at the highlights on TV though, glad I did not go as it looked a bit too busy for me, but in a way wish I had as I saw later in the programme they were selling ToB merchandise at the finish.


----------



## zacklaws (12 Sep 2009)

Just a few more snaps. The team photo's on the podium were well organised but as predicted it became bedlum as it got closer to the start, with riders turning up piecemeal and with time short the organisers gave up trying to get them to line out as there would always be some one missing etc


----------



## craigwend (12 Sep 2009)

Great day thoughroughly knacked after my 82 mile round trip...

Thanks to helen, arch (look forward to your photo's) & eric for company

& these were the good one's!


----------



## galaxy1 (13 Sep 2009)

They were f***ing quick those riders !! I couldn't quite believe my eyes! I've never seen owt like it!!


----------



## galaxy1 (13 Sep 2009)

OMG! thats an awefull photo 

But what an amazing day!! It was really enjoyable!! Helen,Arch and http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/member.php?u=1977Craig on the ride and later Spandex thank you for a fantastic day. I'm really glad I didn't let this mornings hangover stop a quality day out


----------



## galaxy1 (13 Sep 2009)

What that picture doesn't show (thankfully) is the amazing beautiful Purple cycling shorts of love!!


----------



## Arch (13 Sep 2009)

galaxy1 said:


> What that picture doesn't show (thankfully) is the amazing beautiful Purple cycling shorts of love!!



Whereas this one does:






Craig suggested we should have a 'best and worst' picture competition. So, from Pocklington, my best:






and worst:






And from the finish. Best:






and worst:






Other highlights included a cafe so full of cyclists we'd overflowed to the pavement outside:











a rather jolly whistle-toting marshall,






and a couple of 4 legged fans:






A great day out, I haven't calculated what percentage of the whole time was spent actually watching the race - about 10 seconds worth of 4 or 5 hours in all!

I went home so tired, I mistakenly diluted a glass of lemon squash with milk instead of the chilled water I was aiming for in the fridge....


----------



## postman (13 Sep 2009)

What a super day you all had.Well done.


----------



## galaxy1 (13 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Whereas this one does:
> 
> 
> AAAARRRGGGHHH Dagnabbit!!!
> ...




How did that taste???


----------



## Soltydog (13 Sep 2009)

Sounds like you all had a good day in Pock, wish I could have made it. Got to see the race pass at Howden & the leaders get stuck at the level crossing B)






Police riders at the level crossing






Race leaders stopping to pose for photos 





Peleton arriving


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Sep 2009)

Soltydog said:


> Sounds like you all had a good day in Pock, wish I could have made it. *Got to see the race pass at Howden & the leaders get stuck at the level crossing*



Exactly as you predicted!

At least you got to see the riders close up rather than pass in a blur like we did (see below).


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Sep 2009)

About the best photo I have of the day:






And the worst:

You can see by the clapping and photographers that I'd just failed to capture something!






Spot the leaders!


----------



## craigwend (13 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Craig suggested we should have a 'best and worst' picture competition. So, from Pocklington, my best:
> 
> ....



I nominate my photo's 2&3 as my best,

worst - photo1 (missed the broom of the broomwagon!) & 6 for the insert of the scary silit-bang man center photo 

photo 5 is my entry for best & worst as it was a (very) close up of the breakaway two, just obviously got carried away with the zoom lense!

Ps yes I had lots of empty roundabout shots as well


----------



## Arch (14 Sep 2009)

galaxy1 said:


> How did that taste???



I didn't drink it! It had started to curdle...

Local press report on the day here - I've watched the video, but don't have sound, so I've no idea what they say.

http://www.thepress.co.uk/news/4626780.Cycling_fans_turn_out_for_racing_spectacle/


----------



## HelenD123 (14 Sep 2009)

The guy at the start of the video is the one who on the highlights programme claimed that Scunthorpe was in Yorkshire.


----------



## willhub (14 Sep 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> The guy at the start of the video is the one who on the highlights programme claimed that Scunthorpe was in Yorkshire.



No I don't think he did, it could sound like that though.


----------



## AndrewLincs (14 Sep 2009)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their input regarding our trip to stage one.

It was a great success, we went to the climb just beyond Poklington and then skipped across to a section of road about 17 km from the end!

Got some great photos and managed to pick up a bottle.

Does anybody know what team would be using white Elite bottles? It had some sort of glucose drink in it and the letter M written in marker on the lid. Cannot decide if this would indicate the initials of the rider or simply the content.

Any ideas?

Regards

Andrew


----------



## zacklaws (15 Sep 2009)

I picked up quite a few bottles last year and all the ones that were marked also had a "m" wrote on them or a "x", and I never figured it out.

You could always tell everyone it belonged to Malcolm Elliot, Tony Martin or one of the other few with a M in there name. Better still though it might be a "W" and it was Wiggo's but their bottles were marked up in the Garmin team colours, I know cos one landed near me but someone else got it first.


----------



## AndrewLincs (15 Sep 2009)

Maybe its M for glucose drink and X for plain water?

I'm sure they wouldn't want to tip the glucose drink over their heads for a sticky cool down!

Regards

Andrew


----------

